# hi -



## sparkly1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi out there, am really nervous, never done anything like this before.  I am newly diaganosed type 2 and am struggling with everything at the moment, so thought this was a good place to help me on my new journey.


----------



## margie (Mar 26, 2011)

sparkly1 said:


> Hi out there, am really nervous, never done anything like this before.  I am newly diaganosed type 2 and am struggling with everything at the moment, so thought this was a good place to help me on my new journey.




Hi Sparkly - and welcome to the forum. I think virtually everyone of us have struggled at some point in the diabetes journey. At the moment you may be experiencing a mix of shock and going through a process similar to grief - you have lost the life you thought you were going to live.

Here is a link to the thread that gives some advice to the newly diagnosed.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

Have a look and ask as many questions as you like.


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi and as warm welcome to the forum x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi sparkly1, welcome to the forum  No need to be nervous - everyone is really friendly and you can't break anything, so have a good look around!

As margie suggests, have a look at the 'Useful Links' thread for some good reading matter - the Gretchen Becker book is especially recommended for the newly-diagnosed. Don't worry about trying to take it all in at once, there is a lot to learn and you will find you are learning new things all the time to help you get your blood sugars under control and live a happy and healthy life. 

Please feel free to ask any questions - nothing is considered 'silly', and there is usually someone around who can offer you some support or the benefit of their own experiences


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Sparkly. Welcome 

Are you on any meds at the moment ?

You should be able to lay a few fears to rest here and find out the realities behind the horror stories. 

Rob


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Sparky


----------



## Ellowyne (Mar 26, 2011)

A warm welcome to the forum!...I am sure you will be able to find lots of great support and advice here...All the best, Ellowyne x


----------



## sparkly1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Sparkly. Welcome
> 
> Are you on any meds at the moment ?
> 
> ...


Hi, was given metformin, 500 3 x per day, but then doc increased to 1000 2 x per day but the side effects are horrendous and not good at all so at the mo have stopped all together not good I know, i should start up again but am really nervous to.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 26, 2011)

I've read that the side effects are unpleasant. Have you discussed this with your doctor ?

It may be that he/she can offer you an alternative. There are lots of T2s on here who can help you with your anxieties about the meds.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2011)

sparkly1 said:


> Hi, was given metformin, 500 3 x per day, but then doc increased to 1000 2 x per day but the side effects are horrendous and not good at all so at the mo have stopped all together not good I know, i should start up again but am really nervous to.



There is a different type of metformin that can be taken called Glucophage SR. Ask your doctor about this if you are finding ordinary metformin intolerable - a lot of people do! They prescribe the ordinary form first because it is cheaper and most people can get used to it. I'd suggest you make an appointment and get it changed so that you are not without medication.


----------



## sparkly1 (Mar 26, 2011)

*medication help*

thanks for replying, lovely to hear from you.

Can anyone help with the side effects of metformin meds.  the effects are really quite bad.  Is perseverence (is that the correct spelling?) the answer or do I need to change meds do you think.  Am on 1000 x 2 per day and side effects is severe wind - very issolating.  Not keen to go back to docs as I don't feel I have his full support !!  I am Coeliac too which does not help with the diet either.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2011)

sparkly1 said:


> thanks for replying, lovely to hear from you.
> 
> Can anyone help with the side effects of metformin meds.  the effects are really quite bad.  Is perseverence (is that the correct spelling?) the answer or do I need to change meds do you think.  Am on 1000 x 2 per day and side effects is severe wind - very issolating.  Not keen to go back to docs as I don't feel I have his full support !!  I am Coeliac too which does not help with the diet either.



I think that would put you on the maximum dose of metformin. Wind is a common side-effect, but if it is really affecting your quality of life, then do go back to the doctor - or perhaps make an appointment with a different doctor if you are not happy with the current one - and ask to try the slow-release metformin (Glucophage SR). Don't worry about having to go back - I spent months going back to my doctor trying to find solutions to overcome problems I was suffering with side effects of various medications. You'll find that you will develop quite a tough skin when dealing with the medical community. YOU are who is important, they are paid to provide you with the best available treatments!

Some people find the metformin is better when eaten at certain times in relation to eating - when do you take yours?

We have a few people who also suffer from Coeliac's Disease, as it is relatively common amongst diabetics (particularly Type 1, as both are autoimmune diseases).


----------



## am64 (Mar 26, 2011)

hi sparky welcome to the forum , i was initailly put on 3x500mg and perservance and not really understanding what was going on (a hadnt found this forum then !) i took them reliously for 3 months then when my DSN saw me by chance she got me to see the gp immediately as i looked sooo rough  he reduced me to 1x500mg which i was happily on for 1/  1/2 years .
recently i had to up them again...the Gp with a 'special' interest in Diabetes insisted  i raise to 2x850mg(1700mg) and so reluctantly i did, but it was too much after 3 days i was in bed i was soo unwell it was too bigger rise for my systemi contacted my own gp again,who immediately reduced my dose to 2x 500mg  im fine now, all the side effects have stopped and my BS are better  
So sparky go back to your GP or a more sympathic one and explain how you are feeling and how you are finding the meds intollerable ...you will probably be better off on a lower dose and bringing it up slowly ...
best of luck and we will try and remember no question is regarded 'silly' here ..its a terrible shock to be DX x


----------



## sparkly1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Afternoon, thanks for the reply am64 I think I shall give the lower dose a try again.  hoping that on the lower dose the symptoms will be lower too.  lets see.  

I get confused with what carbs I should have for breakfasg and lunch for so release etc.  I would like to have fruit for lunch, but have been told this is not right.  as coeliac I get stuck on what to have?


----------



## Klocky (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Sparkly - love your moniker - and welcome to the forum - has your GP or nurse suggested that you test your own blood sugar with a meter to see what foods affect you?  You should also be able to tell if the meds are helping too if you test.


----------



## Blythespirit (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Sparkly and welcome to the forum. I'm pretty new on here too and I can promise you'll get lots of advice and support here.

I'm on Metformin too. Have never been offered the slow release kind. I was on 2 x 500mg to start with but was increased gradually to 3 x 750 over time. I experienced the wind and bloating to start with, this eased over time but I couldn't tollerate the higher dose. The symptoms became unbearable so i was cut back to the 2 x 500 and added Gliclazide. Maybe you could ask your GP about that.

Please don't let your GP's attitude put you off getting what you need. You need the meds to keep you as healthy as possible. If you don't take them it's only you that suffers. Don't think for a minute that your GP is sitting there thinking, 'That Sparkly hasn't been taking the meds, that'll show me.' I say this because I've been where you are now as far as not wanting to go to the Docs because of their uncaring and disinterested attitude. I would come home in tears of frustration almost every visit. The truth is a Diabetics we come across that attitude all the time. Unaceptable but we have to learn to deal with it. So ask for the help you need and keep asking. Good luck and let us know how you get on. XXXXX


----------



## Alan S (Mar 28, 2011)

sparkly1 said:


> Afternoon, thanks for the reply am64 I think I shall give the lower dose a try again.  hoping that on the lower dose the symptoms will be lower too.  lets see.
> 
> I get confused with what carbs I should have for breakfasg and lunch for so release etc.  I would like to have fruit for lunch, but have been told this is not right.  as coeliac I get stuck on what to have?



G'day Sparkly.

Concerning the metformin, check with the doc if necessary but most doctors start people on a low dose of 500mg or 850mg and give it a week or so to see if there are any problems before ramping the dose up over a few weeks to the full dose.

Most people have no problem but some react as you have. For most of those the problems are overcome with time (and low doses) but a small minority are actually allergic to the medication. If your symptoms get worse rather than better contact the doctor as a matter of urgency to discuss that.

Concerning your menu, please read this (click on it): *Test, Review, Adjust*.


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 28, 2011)

sparkly1 said:


> Hi out there, am really nervous, never done anything like this before.  I am newly diaganosed type 2 and am struggling with everything at the moment, so thought this was a good place to help me on my new journey.



Welcome to the forum Sparkly! You are definitely at the right address here, if there is anyone out there to support and help you out it's people on here  I've felt so much better since I joined the forum. It's just so nice to know that there are people out there who know what you are going through! 
Hopefully the forum will be as invaluable to you as it is to me


----------



## sparkly1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Alan S said:


> G'day Sparkly.
> 
> Concerning the metformin, check with the doc if necessary but most doctors start people on a low dose of 500mg or 850mg and give it a week or so to see if there are any problems before ramping the dose up over a few weeks to the full dose.
> 
> ...


G'day to you Alan S and thank you for your reply I think I may well be allergic to the metformin, I did start them again on Monday, taking one 500gm in the morning and by mid morning I thought the world was coming to an end so I will have to go back to docs to sort out.  Have clicked onto Test, Review and Adjust and what a fantastic site you have created.  I shall certaintly be following and using the very useful advise and thank you very much, twofold, one for telling your story and two for showing me the link to it.  It will take some time to read and absorb but I know I will learn from it and because I am coeliac too I think the advice will be of great benefit.  So thank you once again.


----------



## sparkly1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Hi Sparkly and welcome to the forum. I'm pretty new on here too and I can promise you'll get lots of advice and support here.
> 
> I'm on Metformin too. Have never been offered the slow release kind. I was on 2 x 500mg to start with but was increased gradually to 3 x 750 over time. I experienced the wind and bloating to start with, this eased over time but I couldn't tollerate the higher dose. The symptoms became unbearable so i was cut back to the 2 x 500 and added Gliclazide. Maybe you could ask your GP about that.
> 
> Please don't let your GP's attitude put you off getting what you need. You need the meds to keep you as healthy as possible. If you don't take them it's only you that suffers. Don't think for a minute that your GP is sitting there thinking, 'That Sparkly hasn't been taking the meds, that'll show me.' I say this because I've been where you are now as far as not wanting to go to the Docs because of their uncaring and disinterested attitude. I would come home in tears of frustration almost every visit. The truth is a Diabetics we come across that attitude all the time. Unaceptable but we have to learn to deal with it. So ask for the help you need and keep asking. Good luck and let us know how you get on. XXXXX


Hi Blythspirit thanks for your reply it gave me a little chuckle of course you are right the doc is not sitting there thinking that -you are quite right I must go back and will.  I would like him to be treating me personally and not just doing his job, that sounds a bit odd I know but he is a bit text bookie (just made that word up) thanks again x


----------



## sparkly1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I think that would put you on the maximum dose of metformin. Wind is a common side-effect, but if it is really affecting your quality of life, then do go back to the doctor - or perhaps make an appointment with a different doctor if you are not happy with the current one - and ask to try the slow-release metformin (Glucophage SR). Don't worry about having to go back - I spent months going back to my doctor trying to find solutions to overcome problems I was suffering with side effects of various medications. You'll find that you will develop quite a tough skin when dealing with the medical community. YOU are who is important, they are paid to provide you with the best available treatments!
> 
> Some people find the metformin is better when eaten at certain times in relation to eating - when do you take yours?
> 
> We have a few people who also suffer from Coeliac's Disease, as it is relatively common amongst diabetics (particularly Type 1, as both are autoimmune diseases).


Just learning to have a tough skin, I think.  I was taking the metformin literally straight after food and within an hour the pains would start then followed by the very bad wind.  Not good at all when working with other people.  I will go back to docs as you all have advised, it is my health and I must be strong.  You are all such a help, thank you.  I have only been with you a week but you have all been so wonderful.


----------



## sparkly1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Hi Sparkly - love your moniker - and welcome to the forum - has your GP or nurse suggested that you test your own blood sugar with a meter to see what foods affect you?  You should also be able to tell if the meds are helping too if you test.


Afternoon Klocky yes, I have my own meter.  I did request it through my docs and somehow he said yes, it is a very useful device.  With Alan S (also a  member) help I will follow the test, test, test method plus follow his dietary advise too and as you say shall learn to know what foods are the right foods for me.  Is that how you use it? and has it worked well for you?


----------



## sparkly1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Hi Sparkly and welcome to the forum. I'm pretty new on here too and I can promise you'll get lots of advice and support here.
> 
> I'm on Metformin too. Have never been offered the slow release kind. I was on 2 x 500mg to start with but was increased gradually to 3 x 750 over time. I experienced the wind and bloating to start with, this eased over time but I couldn't tollerate the higher dose. The symptoms became unbearable so i was cut back to the 2 x 500 and added Gliclazide. Maybe you could ask your GP about that.
> 
> Please don't let your GP's attitude put you off getting what you need. You need the meds to keep you as healthy as possible. If you don't take them it's only you that suffers. Don't think for a minute that your GP is sitting there thinking, 'That Sparkly hasn't been taking the meds, that'll show me.' I say this because I've been where you are now as far as not wanting to go to the Docs because of their uncaring and disinterested attitude. I would come home in tears of frustration almost every visit. The truth is a Diabetics we come across that attitude all the time. Unaceptable but we have to learn to deal with it. So ask for the help you need and keep asking. Good luck and let us know how you get on. XXXXX


Hi again, I meant to say what a wonderful part of England you live in.  I used to visit Staffordshire a lot a few years ago and so enjoyed the countryside.  I have a friend who lives just outside Ashbourne and it is so lovely.


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 2, 2011)

sparkly1 said:


> Hi Blythspirit thanks for your reply it gave me a little chuckle of course you are right the doc is not sitting there thinking that -you are quite right I must go back and will.  I would like him to be treating me personally and not just doing his job, that sounds a bit odd I know but he is a bit text bookie (just made that word up) thanks again x



Text bookie is a very good word! My GP's favorite phrase is ,' The PCT says,' usually followed by some half baked excuse as to why I can't have something. So I know just what you mean. I'm glad my message helped! When I read it back to myself I was worried it sounded like I was having a go at you! Lol

Metformin doesn't suit everyone. My Mum couldn't tollerate it at all. I can manage the 2 x 500 I'm on at the moment but no more. I had a horrendous 10 months before the doc admitted defeat. I even got sent for a Gastioscopy and a Colonoscopy first. 

I know I'm lucky to live where I do. It's been beautiful today. Lovely long walk with the dog and my grandson and the afternoon pottering in the garden. I'm a bit further north than your friend though. On the Chesterfield to Matlock road. XXXXX


----------



## sparkly1 (Apr 2, 2011)

*docs eh!*

Please, PCT at the moment is the worst thing, I am coelaic and the PCT has just stopped prescribing gluten, wheat free foods.  I received a letter thursday letting me know.  I was so angry.  But since then I received a post from Alan S and looked at his web link and it may be that it could be best to change my diet.  something needs to change as my meter readings are still high. today they were 12 plus and 11 and I have not taken after evening meal as thought no point as they will be still high. Better than when diagnosed when they were 27 plus. Dont' worry you were not harsh in your post.xx  I wonder if our docs trained at the same place as their philosphy seems the same ...!!!

We used to visit Leek and surrounding areas in Staffordshire, we would visit every year, and had the most relaxing time, here in east sussex by the sea is quite something too.


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd love to live by the sea. I guess we always want different to what we have. Lol
I can't believe they've stopped gluten free foods at the docs! I used to have a friend who's hubby was coeliac and he relied heavily on his prescription flour. You know, I wonder if the powers that be would be so quick to cut things if they had the deseases themselves. Maybe we sould all move to Scotland...there's some lovely scenery there too! 

As for my lovely GP...she actually shouted at me when I asked to be refered to the hospital to be put on insulin! Told me I was making a fuss because she was ignoring my BG's of 25 -32. She said it's not important because it's 'only diabetes!' Charming! Take care.  XXXXX


----------



## sparkly1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> I'd love to live by the sea. I guess we always want different to what we have. Lol
> I can't believe they've stopped gluten free foods at the docs! I used to have a friend who's hubby was coeliac and he relied heavily on his prescription flour. You know, I wonder if the powers that be would be so quick to cut things if they had the deseases themselves. Maybe we sould all move to Scotland...there's some lovely scenery there too!
> 
> As for my lovely GP...she actually shouted at me when I asked to be refered to the hospital to be put on insulin! Told me I was making a fuss because she was ignoring my BG's of 25 -32. She said it's not important because it's 'only diabetes!' Charming! Take care.  XXXXX


Best of luck to you with your new meds when you get them, by the way. hope it goes well.  What are your levels now?  Not being nosey just want to learn, so new to all this. I don't think 'charming' is quite the word I would use to describe my gp if she/he spoke to me like that. Plus any visit to the docs should never be labelled as a 'fuss'.

p.s. my son lives in Scotland and its always seems to rain alot when I visit ........., say nothing.


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 2, 2011)

You're not being nosey at all. That's how we learn and what we're on here for. My Bg's today have been....18.4 fasting and 19.2 before tea/ 21.7 after tea. I'm buying my strips so can't afford to test more than 3 times per day. Still far too high but a little better than they have been. By the time I finally get to see the DSN it will have been 3 whole months since I told my doc they were high 20's/early 30's. 

My dad was Scotish and his family hail from Oban on the West coast...stunning! XXXXX


----------



## Alan S (Apr 3, 2011)

sparkly1 said:


> G'day to you Alan S and thank you for your reply I think I may well be allergic to the metformin, I did start them again on Monday, taking one 500gm in the morning and by mid morning I thought the world was coming to an end so I will have to go back to docs to sort out.  Have clicked onto Test, Review and Adjust and what a fantastic site you have created.  I shall certaintly be following and using the very useful advise and thank you very much, twofold, one for telling your story and two for showing me the link to it.  It will take some time to read and absorb but I know I will learn from it and because I am coeliac too I think the advice will be of great benefit.  So thank you once again.


Thanks. Appreciation is always appreciated 

Sorry about my tardy response; I had to go away for a few days.


----------

